# Axion Sights



## buckmanwg (May 29, 2010)

Does anyone have information or feedback on Axion Sights? Particularly the GLX made for the Mathews Z7.

Thanks


----------



## bigredneck61088 (Oct 12, 2004)

I don't have the GLX, i have the simplex. I will however tell you i will probably never buy another sight!!! Sturdy, solid, simple and a lifetime warranty they actually honor. Built very sturdy, only complaint is that i wish mine was a micro adjust. Break a pin you get a new one no questions asked!

I actually broke the light that came with the sight and got a new one no questions asked. That is customer service that impressed me. I have a few buddies that shoot the LINK and another with the SIMPLEX and they couldn't be happier! Before axion, between me and my two buddies we have prob shot most other sights on the market, and since we all switched to axion we haven't even considered switching. I give em a 12 out of ten stars!!


----------

